# Thetford Forum Meet: The result



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

First and foremost can I say a big thank you to all the staff at Thetford, the course is a credit to you. 







The day began overcast with glimpses of sunshine throughout. Despite the cloud cover it was a lovely warm, if at times humid, day. The course (like many in East Anglia) had suffered a bit in the drought with some bare patches on a few of the fairways. But that was a minor flaw in an otherwise fabulous golf course. The fairways were guarded by mature trees flanking both sides, the sand was fluffy and some of the bunkers were tough propositions (just ask the guys who found the sand on the 16th).

Longest drive was won by bobmac whose opening salvo was too good to be beaten. Ol' bob rolled back the years giving that drive a little bit of extra welly. Les did manage to knock one past but despite his protestations and use of geometry set, including set square, protractor and ruler, it was deemed to have rolled into the first cut. bobmac's prize a piece of Golf Monthly memorabilia an official, autographed timgolfy 371 prov1x, a mini trophy and some brut cava (mwey macho!)






bobmac's mark set with the first drive taken on the 13th was never bettered

Nearest the pin was snaffled by pontius69 on the 16th. A glorious hole sitting like an emerald amid a sea of gorse and a copse of trees, with a long, curved, stepped bunker protecting the front edge. Despite laying down the gauntlet, particularly to CallawayKid no one was getting inside that.






pontius69 strokes a putt on the 18th

And so onto the final standings. In the end Potor_36, who rumour has it may have been mugged for Haribo in the bar afterwards, came in with 36 points (with two blobs) on a challenging course. Putting was incredibly tricky all day with completely different speeds depending on whether you were up or down grain. One putts were very hard to come by. As well as winning a box of Srixons (kindly donated by CallawayKid) he became the inaugural wearer of the "Sombrero of Success". We hope in similar vein to the golden chipper it will become a tradition for our East Anglian meets to bestow the sombrero on the winner.






Presenting Potor_36 with his hard earned spoils.

The format was yellow tees and full handicap. The overall standings were as follows (the tie for third was resolved via countback):

1.  Potor_36     36 pts
2.  Tiger        35 pts
3.  teegirl      33 pts
4.  Callaway Kid 33 pts
5.  bobmac       33 pts
6.  davec2k2     33 pts
7.  viscount17   32 pts
=8. plonko       29 pts
=8. pontius69    29 pts
10. sJoe         27 pts
11. rob2         25 pts
12. flarkey      24 pts
13. Les          23 pts
14. SwingSlow    22 pts 

As a special prize for coming in 14th SwingSlow won an idiots guide to the rules of golf. Jan I have a couple of sleeves of soft feels for you.  

All in all a fantastic day and hopefully the first of many. Flarkey and bobmac thank you for your fabulous company, though bob your advice on the 18th robbed me of victory 

Finally, a big thank you to CallawayKid for his help in preparing for the meet. Couldn't have done it without you fella.


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done chaps and seems it was a great day out. Hopefully I will be able meet up for the next one.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 25, 2011)

nice one chaps, glad all had a good day, may well get the time off for the next one

well done Bob 'Bubba' Mac, theres life in the old dog yet!!!

are you 8ft tall Tiger or is Potor stood in a bunker


----------



## timgolfy (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done for organising this, Tiger.  Wish it was nearer to me!


----------



## Potor_36 (Jul 25, 2011)

nice one chaps, glad all had a good day, may well get the time off for the next one

well done Bob 'Bubba' Mac, theres life in the old dog yet!!!

are you 8ft tall Tiger or is Potor stood in a bunker 

Click to expand...

Don't know what you are talking about, it must be the hat making me look short  

Well done for organising it all Tiger (and Callawaykid), I thoroughly enjoyed it and even managed to play some decent golf for most of the round 

Looking forward to the next meet and the opportunity to pass on that damned hat


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I really enjoyed the day even if my game wasn't great.  Thanks Tiger for organising the day and thanks Bob fo showing us how to really play Golf.

Count me in for the next one!

Flarkey


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 25, 2011)

Splendid day mate, thanks!

I've got all the tee off pictures, I'll mail them to you or put them on photobucket.

Thanks to my partners for some great entertainment and the chance to inspect the stranger parts of that lovely course. How you got out of that bomb crater Dave I'll nver know!

Also Tiger, I can't believe you wouldn't give me my putt on the 18th, it was only a 30 footer...

Cheers Bob for the V Easy, I expect to let you know about another cut shortly  

Great to meet everyone and can't wait for the next one.

CK


----------



## RGDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Tiger, man....that is a storming write up! Well done, top effort. 

Glad to read and hear the story of the day.




			Les did manage to knock one past but despite his protestations and use of geometry set, including set square, protractor and ruler, it was deemed to have rolled into the first cut.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 25, 2011)

Full handicap? I bet Bob was beside himself! No wonder that drive had more welly, it was anger!  

Nice work, sounds like a great day.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great write up Tiger. It really was a great day and well done to Mike (Potor_36) on winning the day and the stunning 'Sombrero of Success', you played some great golf and thoroughly deserved it.

Look forward to seeing the rest of your pics Tiger and also CK's when they are put on here.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice write up Tiger , it sounds like the day went splendidly. 

Does anyone else notice that Pontius is just Bob with a cap on ?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone else notice that Pontius is just Bob with a cap on ?  

Click to expand...

Inspired!!!!! In person there is a noticeable difference in scale!  Hope the back is healing fella. T


----------



## bobmac (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone else notice that Pontius is just Bob with a cap on ?  

Click to expand...

I wish I had worn a cap now. Got a bit sunburnt on the skull despite it being an overcast day.

And as for me looking like Pontius??????
I'm much better looking than him


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I seemed to catch the sun yesterday aswell, didn't even realise there was any sun.

Tiger and CK are you going to post your pics of the day in this thread?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

I seemed to catch the sun yesterday aswell, didn't even realise there was any sun.

Tiger and CK are you going to post your pics of the day in this thread?
		
Click to expand...

I think the plan is to update to a photobucket library as uploading a whole load of images requires them to be posted somewhere else on the internet anyway. We'll then post a link here.


----------



## rob2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great day (even if I played like a donkey) it is always great to meet some new faces (and some old ones  ). 

Big thanks to Tiger for organising and to my playing partners, Blocked right, Papa smurf and Danny Devito. All legends.

Hope to see you all at Felixstowe  

Rob


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I seemed to catch the sun yesterday aswell, didn't even realise there was any sun.

Tiger and CK are you going to post your pics of the day in this thread?
		
Click to expand...

I think the plan is to update to a photobucket library as uploading a whole load of images requires them to be posted somewhere else on the internet anyway. We'll then post a link here.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea. Look forward to seeing them, especially CK's from the starting tee!!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like a great day, well done Tiger I know it's not easy, not to mention stressful!

One day I hope to compete for the Sombrero, but only when I have no chance of winning


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 26, 2011)

Click to expand...


the "Sombrero of Success"....  hmmm....  

I am a bit slow, and forgive me if I'm wrong,  but I think that you might be suggesting that "SenÃµr Potor_36" is somewhat of a Bandito?  Am I right?







If so..... may I say LOL!


----------



## sJoe (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done again Tiger a great day, and congratulations Potor_36  Will you be wearing the "Sombrero of Success" during you next round?????????????????


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone else notice that Pontius is just Bob with a cap on ?  

Click to expand...

I wish I had worn a cap now. Got a bit sunburnt on the skull despite it being an overcast day.

And as for me looking like Pontius??????
I'm much better looking than him 

Click to expand...

it's ok bob, we found it for you 







just use better hare grips


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 26, 2011)

I seemed to catch the sun yesterday aswell, didn't even realise there was any sun.

Tiger and CK are you going to post your pics of the day in this thread?
		
Click to expand...

I think the plan is to update to a photobucket library as uploading a whole load of images requires them to be posted somewhere else on the internet anyway. We'll then post a link here.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea. Look forward to seeing them, especially CK's from the starting tee!!
		
Click to expand...

I have the afore-mentioned image, just need the link to the group account


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 26, 2011)

Top write up, shame I couldn't make it. I'll take that idiots rule book off swingslow next time!


----------



## Potor_36 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done again Tiger a great day, and congratulations Potor_36  Will you be wearing the "Sombrero of Success" during you next round?????????????????
		
Click to expand...

Hell no 

It will remain sat on the shelf as a constant reminder of how wrong it is to play to your handicap


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done again Tiger a great day, and congratulations Potor_36  Will you be wearing the "Sombrero of Success" during you next round?????????????????
		
Click to expand...

Hell no 

It will remain sat on the shelf as a constant reminder of how wrong it is to play to your handicap 

Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh don't be like that. It's a symbol of greatness!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are most of the photos I took just got one more of flarkey to upload. Enjoy.

www.photobucket.com/thetfordjuly


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics Tiger. Even if I do look seriously fat in the pic of Les putting lol. 

Come on CK you're slacking. Get your pics up!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 26, 2011)

soz Steve but deffo papa smurf esque


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 27, 2011)

Did you have to present the prize to Potor_36 when he was in a bunker


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Missing Thetford? Want to listen to some classic elevator music? Never fear Tiger is here just click here to be transported into plinky plonky tree filled nirvana...

Thetford Golf Course video


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 27, 2011)

Well chaps and chapettes, here are the starting photos after a struggle with Photobucket!

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc414/CallawayKid/

As you can see, my camera decided when it wanted to take the pictures, not me!

Enjoy...

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Asked Aztecs to move here to give it a bit more longevity. Photos looking good CK!


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 27, 2011)

Great day, great company - v. Unreliable swing. Looking forward to the next one. Thanks Tiger.


----------

